# She's setting! HOORAY!



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

We had a white leghorn hen that I thought might be broody, and now I know she is. She's setting nicely on the nest in the little cage I arranged for her. :leap: Now I don't know what to feed her. I'm assuming laying ration isn't the best for a setting hen? What about starter/grower?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats!! Not sure on the feed. I never switch mine when they start to sit.


----------

